# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Jessica lynch a hero?

## caturpilar

Maybe its just me but I don't think she is a hero at all. I mean she's getting something like 1.6 mil for a biography? She claims she has amnesia, ya right. I'm thinking if I was a P.O.W. I would remember every damn thing I saw or heard for that matter. I've talked to a few guys who were pow's in Vietnam and they remembered every damn thing (not that they even want to). Where is their 1 mil? What about the rest of her crew? The SSgt that was killed? Wouldn't you think that if you are taking prisoners and trying to interrogate them that you would want the highest ranking person? What the hell does a PFC know? Anyhow just had to get that out.--Cat.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

I think you would forget a lot of things if you were gang raped. Let's be honest...a pretty blonde American girl being held by a bunch raging sand dwellers...you can guarantee she was abused!

I would hate to even imagine the shit that she went through.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

If this all happened to a guy, they wouldn't give him the time of day.

----------


## caturpilar

Ya I can see where you are right MBH, but like Blitz said if it was a guy he wouldn't get anything. Which kind of brings me to my next point and I hope I don't get flamed for this, but that is exactly why I don't think women should be allowed on the battle field. I'm not saying in they shouldn't be in the military but battle field, no. Hell the reporters over there got more props as being heros then the guy dying over there right now.

----------


## chicamahomico

> I would remember every damn thing I saw or heard for that matter.


Stressful situations cause different reactions in different people, and they are not predictable. Just because you remember everything in one snafu doesn't mean you will necessarily remember everything in the next snafu.




> If this all happened to a guy, they wouldn't give him the time of day.


Because there is no 'Hollywood value' in that. Sad but true.


> but that is exactly why I don't think women should be allowed on the battle field.


I don't see what this has to do with why they should or shouldn't be on the battlefield. If they meet the enlistment criteria and serve a useful function, like any other soldier, why should females not be on the battlefield?

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

I agree with chicamahomico. I think females should be drafted into the army just like the men.

----------


## caturpilar

Well I never said women shouldn't be in the military, all I am saying is that when you have women in the same foxhole and if she gets hurt or shot or something, men will have a tendancy to get more emotional towards the death of a woman than a man. Which disrupts the mission objective. I think if the military was more gender mixed it would be different but with a ratio of like 1 to 1000 its way different. I mean all the women in my unit get like the red carpet.

----------


## chicamahomico

> I mean all the women in my unit get like the red carpet.


I must admit, everyone I've never known in the military said this was their experience.

----------


## big daddy k de

Don't get me wrong she is brave and did go threw a terrible thing but I think the real heroes are the men who have given there lives for the U.S. over there.

----------


## saboudian

Correct me if I'm wrong please, but I thought that her entire rescue was staged to rally support.

----------


## big daddy k de

wouldn't be put it past our gov. with the shit going on in politicks today it all scandal and contriversy

----------


## partyboynyc

didn't that porno chicks Houston get banged by like 500 dudes?she's no a hero  :Don't know:  

1.6 million?!!fuck, i saw her hillbilly family on tv w/ her brother and his bowlcut hair!!fuck me, 1.6!!!!that shit will be spent at the local liquer store and at john deere.some people just should not get alot of $$$

ok so wait, let me figure this out....say like 30 dudes banged her (and i find this hard to believe since she's ugly) that's like 33, 333 a cock!!!hell, i may let some of those camel jockeys bang me for 33, 000 a piece.nah she's not a hero.just another chick milking the system

----------


## partyboynyc

the real hero is anyone who can sit through reading that fucking rediculous book

----------


## navydevildoc

> Don't get me wrong she is brave and did go threw a terrible thing but I think the real heroes are the men who have given there lives for the U.S. over there.


EXACTLY. You don't call a soldier a "hero" when her unit gets *lost* in the first place, ends up getting taken prisoner, and then waits for SEALs or Delta or Rangers or whoever to get her out. 

Check the link below out. They are the heroes. They are the 356 not coming home. Leaving their lovers, children, parents, and friends behind. Leaving their squadmates for good, who will now forever think about what *they* could have done to save him. Giving their lives so we could live ours.

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2003/ira...es/casualties/

----------


## big daddy k de

partyboynyc i think hustons a hero. navydevildoc 
i totally agree this is y i think women shouldn't be in combat. Just my opinion

----------


## Harp

she was in a hospital with no Iraqi military in sight. She had her own nurse. Two staff members at the hospital gave their own blood to her. an Iraqi ambulance even tried to take her to an american checkpoint but was shot at by the americans so she had to be brought back to the hospital. a hospital staff told the americans she was at that hospital and there were no Iraqi fedayeen there. IT WAS ALL STAGED FOR PROPOGANDA. I 've lived in the states and gone to school there. Trust me you don't get the whole story on CNN. If anybody gets the BBC their they would know what I'm talking about. they did a whole documentary on this. Oh yeah the amnesia thing It's called "debreifing"

----------


## navydevildoc

> she was in a hospital with no Iraqi military in sight. She had her own nurse. Two staff members at the hospital gave their own blood to her. an Iraqi ambulance even tried to take her to an american checkpoint but was shot at by the americans so she had to be brought back to the hospital. a hospital staff told the americans she was at that hospital and there were no Iraqi fedayeen there. IT WAS ALL STAGED FOR PROPOGANDA. I 've lived in the states and gone to school there. Trust me you don't get the whole story on CNN. If anybody gets the BBC their they would know what I'm talking about. they did a whole documentary on this. Oh yeah the amnesia thing It's called "debreifing"


Yeah, we get "BBC America".. what a joke. At least my XM Radio has real BBC World Service on it. Best damn talk radio I have ever listened to. NPR's "All Things Considered" comes close, but I still can't help but think they have a leftist slant on things... I want news that is unbiased, which is hard to get nowadays. Don't even get me started on Fox News' "Fair, Balanced" reporting!

----------


## wimp

Her getting the medal is just all politics. The fact is her and her unit fucked up. They had problems with their weapons and lacked the knowledge of battle drills. They got lazy with weapon maitinence and had a lack of trianing. It wasnt lynch's fault that this happened. Her chain of command failed her. I dont think they should get medals for failing.

----------


## chicamahomico

> Trust me you don't get the whole story on CNN


The CIA channel, oops I mean CNN, doesn't give you the whole story? No shit you say. Yeah I would go with what the BBC says over Teddy Turners channel, althought I must admit I do like CNN.

----------


## Yung Wun

> EXACTLY. You don't call a soldier a "hero" when her unit gets *lost* in the first place, ends up getting taken prisoner, and then waits for SEALs or Delta or Rangers or whoever to get her out.


she aint no hero, but shes definately a strong individual for endurin that shyt she went through. but definately not no hero

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> I think you would forget a lot of things if you were gang raped. Let's be honest...a pretty blonde American girl being held by a bunch raging sand dwellers...you can guarantee she was abused!
> 
> I would hate to even imagine the shit that she went through.


She was raped. I bet she went through hell with those fucking savages!!

http://www.cnn.com/2003/US/11/06/lyn....ap/index.html

----------


## 3Vandoo

She no Hero
she was never raped
She was never under no threats by Irakis
She was not a POW because she was rescued by civilians and brought to hospital.


And to be honest, I dont believe 99% of that crap, when other were really captived, beaten, abused and very injured by shooting, they got discharged with a kick in the ass!

Sorry BULL SHIT all the way

----------


## bermich

> I think you would forget a lot of things if you were gang raped. Let's be honest...a pretty blonde American girl being held by a bunch raging sand dwellers...you can guarantee she was abused!
> 
> I would hate to even imagine the shit that she went through.



Actually. In IRAQ and afganistan and those places, they dont like having sex with females. Its not in their culture. Women are for babies and boys are for fun. They rape little boys. Once the boy is old enough to grow facial hair, they stop raping him and he can then start raping other little boys. Thats why facial hair is so important to them.

It is FACT. My brother is special ops lasing targets and coordinating air strikes in afganistan during 911. His team walked in on an Afganistan group of guys all having a circle jerk and fuck. The Afs tried to play it off like nothing was going on. That shit happens all over those desert hell holes. Its sick but just what they are used to.

So, I doubt they would have raped her. Tortured her for being a female and fighting with the men, yes.

What happened to the black POW that was rescued. Where is her 15 minutes of fame? What is her name? No mention of that except maybe page 20 of the newspaper. 

A hero? For fighting in the war she deserves some appreciation. Seeing her team get shot and killed and being the last survivor would scare me shitless.
1.6 million seems fair considering now adays you can get that much for having your DICK cut off by your wife and then sewn back on.

Or 1 million for all this other bullshit publicity.

----------


## Cycleon

She is a survivor who got shot and was behind enemy lines and came out - good for her - hero? no - proud that she went over there to do her job for us? very much so. Think all this was all made up by the big bad government? not hardly - think the gov took advantage of the situation to over hype a "positive image" that would get some news coverage by all these wonderfully leftist media outlets (sorry, at least Fox and the Post will admit that they are conservative) that wasnt all about how Bush was personally murdering American soldiers and how much better off the Iraqis would be with Saddam and the French in charge? absolutely.

Some of you boys are a bit young in the tooth and believe what someone tells you - live awhile and get closer to the decision making and you will find that it wasnt what you thought (whether you were left or right).

Bemirch - not sure about that afghan boy thing and kinda doubt it - in India it is more common tho - young boy prostitutes - strangely the guys are married too who abuse them - very sick deal - not aware of that in afghan and I have many people who were there recently (not americans)

----------


## depdaddy

its bullshit..split that money up and give it to the children whos fathers gave their lives for this country...she will survive..she signed up..nobody drafted her..she went knowing what could happen..i do feel sorry for her but no 1.6 million for her..what about the guys who come home crippled for life..missing limbs..just my 2cents worth

----------


## caturpilar

ok I've been away for awhile. Like I stated before, good for her for going to fight for her country, but she got a bronze star for getting captured. There are so many ppl who have died and all they get is a purple heart. Just last week 31 ppl died. My unit has told us that we may go over there in Feb to relieve the Army for a little while. So, I'm just gonna get lost, captured then come home and get my bronze star too! ANYWAYS fellas this is a touchy subject, so please no one take anything personal.------Cat

----------


## Cycleon

she got a bronze star?????? that isnt right. They shouldnt be giving her any medal - she is getting 1.6 million for goodness sakes - that is good enough

----------


## big daddy k de

Humm a bronze star. My grand pops got one for running in a war zone with a machine gun and closing up a weak spot in the line. In the process shrapnel spayed all over him ... he got a meddle and a trip to Hawaii out of it. Never said a word about it

----------


## caturpilar

EXACTLY fellas, a bronze star awarded to what others have done in past wars when there were no such things as "bombing campaigns", taking hills, tunnel rats, trench warfare, recoiless rifles that wieghed 14 lbs, guys that most have either died to earn or have been distinguished in battle like Big D's grandfather. Sorry to keep rantin, just gets under my skin.

----------


## monkeyjuice

them fuckers who rescued her were the hero's, the doctor who gave the info where she was is a hero.......all she is, is a p.o.w. she is just lucky they didn't do anything else to her besides rape her.....

----------


## monkeyjuice

> them fuckers who rescued her were the hero's, the doctor who gave the info where she was is a hero.......all she is, is a p.o.w. she is just lucky they didn't do anything else to her besides rape her.....



like kill her, at least she is alive.....ya know

----------


## bermich

> Bemirch - not sure about that afghan boy thing and kinda doubt it - in India it is more common tho - young boy prostitutes - strangely the guys are married too who abuse them - very sick deal - not aware of that in afghan and I have many people who were there recently (not americans)



Well I have seen pictures of Afg, but I dont think my brother and his team felt like taking pictures of Afgs and their MAN LOVE sessions. So, I dont have any pics of Afganistan guys poking each other, but I will ask him to take some next time he goes over there.

----------


## saboudian

> them fuckers who rescued her were the hero's, the doctor who gave the info where she was is a hero.......all she is, is a p.o.w. she is just lucky they didn't do anything else to her besides rape her.....


I don't know if there is the real story published somewhere online maybe in a european newspaper or something like that but I don't believe Americans are getting the truth. 

I don't believe she was raped, the men who captured her actually tried to return her, but a US outpost kept shooting at them, and they actually told the US where she was. I think there were a couple other efforts they made to return her but weren't able to.

----------


## Cycleon

> Well I have seen pictures of Afg, but I dont think my brother and his team felt like taking pictures of Afgs and their MAN LOVE sessions. So, I dont have any pics of Afganistan guys poking each other, but I will ask him to take some next time he goes over there.


Thanks for your kind offer but I will take your word for it that you have such pictures if you ever do - they would be usefull actually if could be validated that they came from afgan but that would be quite difficult - meaning that the pic itself - but barring that, you can send them to Ron or Full Intensity  :Big Grin:

----------


## gundam675

shes no hero for sure. just another useless getting rich ! i mean she went to war, wow, so did like a gizillion other people. a hero to me is someone who does something risky not just get captured, rescued and rich  :Elephant:  

F U C K I N G B U L L S H I T  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## decadbal

i see alot of opinions without any time in the military, im sure there are some who were in the military, just not in war, or shot at. so to those who havnt spent their time in the sand, sit back, and shut up. she and her team ****ed up and got lost, she was a pow and brutaly treated, she signed up for it, and knew she could be in that situation, as far as making money off of it, dont be jealous, youd do the same dam thing. as far as the men killed, they to knew the dangers of the job, and joined anyway, being someone who has been shot at, and someone who knows plenty of POWS, with real problems, i find it offensive that so many pissy little civililans, who never served a day in their life, could say anything to someone who chose to defend this country, you pussies need to shut up or join up, earn the right to badmouth someone in the military. to those offened,to bad, to those who see what im saying, im sur you agree.

----------


## ross3814

> I agree with chicamahomico. I think females should be drafted into the army just like the men.


sorry, i wouldn't want a woman fighting with me. also, she got way too much attention for that whole ordeal. she's not the first friggin pow. it's because she's a female that shes getting the attention. im sick of females claiming they want equal this and equal that. at this point they are favored and there is no denying that. they have plenty of privelages that men have without many of the downsides, because when the downside comes up they are the first to say "im a woomaaan." can it.

----------


## Commando_Barbi

> Well I never said women shouldn't be in the military, all I am saying is that when you have women in the same foxhole and if she gets hurt or shot or something, men will have a tendancy to get more emotional towards the death of a woman than a man. Which disrupts the mission objective. I think if the military was more gender mixed it would be different but with a ratio of like 1 to 1000 its way different. I mean all the women in my unit get like the red carpet.


First and foremost....I do not agree with her getting extra attention.

Second....unfortunately, even though it doesn't get the press....men suffer some of the same things a woman does as a POW in those countries.

Third.....As to your comments about women in the fox hole and MEN getting emotional about the death of a woman next to them....who's problem is that. Sounds to me like the men need to work on their professionalism. If I'm in the field....and one of my "men" (generic term) is hurt, I'm going to handle the situation in a professional manner. Man or woman, if I need to render aid, I render aid, if they are dead, I have to focus on accomplishing mission, protecting my people and staying alive.

The entire Jessica Lynch thing is unfortuante. She really doesn't deserve any more attention than anyone else serving over there, and I think it serves to encourage feelings like yours.

----------


## Commando_Barbi

> sorry, i wouldn't want a woman fighting with me. also, she got way too much attention for that whole ordeal. she's not the first friggin pow. it's because she's a female that shes getting the attention. im sick of females claiming they want equal this and equal that. at this point they are favored and there is no denying that. they have plenty of privelages that men have without many of the downsides, because when the downside comes up they are the first to say "im a woomaaan." can it.


IF I answered this the way I want to right now...I would get banned. So I'm simply going to say..... lack of professionalism in the military is NOT gender specific. I for one have served for over 18 yrs and have NEVER once used my gender to get out of ANYTHING. I was in LABOR with my first kid and went to work ... with contractions and all ... because I had to finish a couple tasks before I went to the hospital. I could not have relaxed and focused on anything leaving my work unfinished.

You know what pissed ME off???? Through both my pregancies...I had to FIGHT to NOT be treated like an invalid. My male co-workers would not let me lift anything heavier than a stapler without freaking out. You know what else pisses me off? I sent a junior female sailor to pick up some supplies for the office. She had a cart and a list. Not only does she come back with the cart and the supplies....but some MALE sailor came with her to push the cart for her. WHY? NOT because she couldn't handle it......but because he wanted to get LAID! Men encourage that behavior from the women. It starts when they are junior.....and as long as it is encouraged....it only get's worse.

If you have a problem with female's in your ranks....teach them professionalism. Expect it. And....teach the junior MEN the same thing. You are there to do a job and GENDER has NO place.

End of Rant.

----------


## BOUNCER

CB I have to agree with Cat. re. women in a fox hole. Unfortunetly I've lost comrades in combat and have been in extensive combat myself, thankfully we had no women with us. But I know I would have reacted totally different to a female getting hurt, and after 19 yrs service (and counting) I don't think my professionalism can be called into question. I was in combat with females in 2000 when the IDF withdrew from South Lebanon and shelled South Lebanon on their withdrawal. We just had to take to the shelters, but I seen how women reacted differently to male soldiers, and how male soldiers instinctively looked out for the females close by. 
I think females have a role to play in the military but not in front line service.

----------


## Commando_Barbi

I understand what you are talking about Bouncer. I know the pros and cons of women in combat. I just get a little pissed when men generalize about women in the service. I have served for 18 yrs. NO, never in combat, because I have a job that stays behind the lines. But, I pull my weight and I don't use my gender to out of anything.

----------


## BOUNCER

But in a large organisation like any military unit you can't really go and picking the women you know can pull their weight, so we have to generalise. Of course I've seen plenty of male soldiers who were complete wasters also, but in general male soldiers are better able to carry out the job of a front line soldier than their female comrades.
I'm in a communications unit now, which of course females work happily along men. But for many years I was in an infantry unit, plus all my oversea's service has been with infantry units and I've experienced the limitations of women there. I'm an 'old soldier' and if I was to be totally honest I'd prefer a military unit without female soldiers, please don't take offence at that I'm being honest with my feelings and experience.

----------


## borderbound

first of all there are many good points of view on this tread 

but i must voice my opinion 
is she a hero your **** right she is why because she stood in a ceremony and solemly swore to defend our nation against all enemies foriegn 
or domestic when she was asked to do a job, she did it , that makes her 
the hero 

the fact that the media are scumm and want to capitalize on a story is not her fault 

other media examples menedez trial , oj trial , 9-11 , this list is endless

----------


## Commando_Barbi

Who's getting the proceeds to her book?

Did she turn down all the invitations to the talk shows? NO

Did she turn down the free designer clothes that she was offered? NO

If she was upset by the media .... why did she go on these shows?

Yes, every member of the military that joins and serves is a hero....but not everyone of them comes out writing books, and having interviews on major talk shows. Hmmm bet she didn't do that for free either.

----------


## BullDogg20

Hero is a word that is perhaps used to often these days, howevere that said, every one that is aprt of the Coalalition forces is a Hero in My eyes. I just wanna Give my thanks the the Service Men and Woman who are doing their part in fighting terrorism or *Trying to help the Iraqis*

----------


## skinjob

are you asleep? or just gullible. 

Jessica Lynch was a PR exercise. CNN and other media in the west were primed with the perfect cinderella bull****. it was served and we all ate it. 

its a war. people die, get raped, tortured,destroyed. thats what happens in a war. dont forget the pictures of a female aggressor involved with the subjugation and torture of iraqi (male) prisoners. its time the romantic notions of honour and chivalry were supplanted by some common sense. 

ANYONE who undertakes to become a professional soldier at least has some notion of the risks. before you ship out to iraq, brit troops attend capture & evasion seminars. these seminars have one basic intent: to instill the clear message DO NOT GET CAPTURED! in detail, the briefings detail that if you are captured to expect brutality and a hefty dose of buggery. the CO tells the chaps: ' don't be ashamed when you get ****ed if you bone up and ejaculate, it just happens"

well i am rambling but the point is this any soldier caught can expect a real shyt time. you just resolve not to get caught and to survive any way you can. then you switch on and go to work.

if you look accross the sea at camp x-ray we have a perfect example that flouts international law and the geneva convention. 

"when dealing with monsters......"

----------


## skinjob

well that was spectacularly disjointed. never mind. reads about as well as the sexed-up intel dossier. 

the BBC is on the left is it? because they challenged the UK government's assertion that Saddam could launch WMD in 45 minutes against the west - and the BBC were correct as they showed the dossier was 1) an edit 2) 12 year old essay by a british-iraqi student, published on the internet!) .

----------


## DBarcelo

I don't think she's any more of a hero than anyone else. It's just stuff like that get's blown out of proportion to "remind" everyone that we are the good ones and they are the bad, evil ones that do horrible things to people. Lets try to not talk about it too much when we're the ones abusing people that we capture, lets not ask them to show up on any talk shows. But lets take this little all American looking little girlie and put her face everywhere they can so the American public can get upset and feel that the war is justified because the people over there are just so horrible.

----------


## KAEW44

Hate me all you want for saying this, but i think her entire story was made up to boost morale and self esteem in the troops and through the media, when the black chick got captured and was shown on Iraq TV as a captured soldier/medic no one cared..the news put her on for 7seconds saying her name, she was 'just another one' ...but when Jessica who is white and blond AKA 'a real american' was captured and put in hospital because of her injuries, then the soldiers just carried her out of hospital after the Iraqi troops had fled away from that city, and they made up the story to make it seem like a miraculous and patriotic life-threatning rescue aimed at rescuing jessica! now she's getting a movie made about it, a book written about it, and plenty of ca$h!! 
Thats my opinion and i have all the proof i need that its true i dont care what any brainwashed media-holic thinks.

i wonder if anyone remembers the black woman captured...or even cares...where was the 'super mission' to save her??

----------


## JT2k

Provide us with your proof.

----------


## DBarcelo

I don't think the whole thing was made up, but I'm pretty sure it was blown all out of proportion and exagerated.

----------


## DBarcelo

I do remember the black chick that was captured also. I haven't heard of anyone offering her any movie deals or an talk shows interviewing her. I don't watch TV all that much, so maybe they have, but I haven't heard anything about it. Like KAEW44 said in but so many words, one was an average looking slightly over weight black chick and the other was a fairly attractive, small, little white chick. Nobody really gives a crap about what happened with the black chick, but everyone just feels so sorry for the poor little white chick. The whole thing was just another one of the ways that the government uses to make it's citizens feel as though a war is justified and that we are the "good" people while our enemies are the "bad" people.

----------


## KAEW44

> Provide us with your proof.


Your asking me to do something impossible, because if i provide websites or sources then they can easily be dismissed as 'no true' or 'must be made up'......because every simple mind would love to convince itslef that the story is true! if you believe its true then the entire 'Armaggedon' movie theme of the heroes rescuing the world would come true in reality! 
My source is simple and true, and you never heard it yourslef, back in october of 2003 the iraqi information/news minister (yes the elmo looking dude that was always on tv talking crap) was given political asylum in the United Arab Emirates (close to where i was assigned because i work in offshore oil fields 4months a year). He got the political refuge and another chance to restart his life because Iraq was already taken over and they all surrendered, and also he agreed to do a 4 episode TV special in wich he answered a lot of the questions that many people were curious about like why the iraq army surrendered so quickly, why saddam didnt leave the country, why many things happened that had reasons beyond 'because they were kicking our ass'.

When i first heard of the TV show i was skeptical and i was sure it was just a chance for him to talk more trash about the US and maybe trigger more hatred or sav face on his part. But what i saw was something completley different. The show was subtitled by the way wich was a first for an arabian speaking channel. And there are arab workers that work with me on the oil rig to confirm anything i needed. The man was a torn and broken man, he wasnt the same as when he was during the war when he was talking trash on tv. Him and all the Iraq government were operating in fear and scared $hitless about being killed by Saddam Hussein, so this was his chance to be himself and say all that was true. He was anti-saddam and described exactly how their past leader screwed them over and didnt ever do enough to prevent the war and so on. He was basically just a broken man that was honest about everything. He even described exactly what happened when a farmer supposedly 'forced' an apache helicopter to land , and he told the truth about how it was just a technical problem with the helicopter that forced the landing and not a farmer with a shotgun, and tha they had to lie to boost moral and esteem in the country!!!

Why did i mention all this its because i wanted to show that this guy is no longer part of the Iraqi Regime, he is spillng all the beans and he gave enough information to have saddam hunt him down if he heard it! And then came the Jessica Lynch incident!!!! Which to start off i knew was something fishy about the story because once again 'its too hollywood', and there was no mention of all the other people rescued as well, it was just focused on her...the one person....the perfect poster-person to win self esteem, afterall we do feel a great achievemen when we save the 'hot chick', it feels like a real accomplishment for our country, 'we bought back the hot one'!!! yeah left the balck one behind but we saved whitey! 

So he mad ehis statement about the situation and he said exactly what i told you, that she was captured along with others, but sh was very injured with bone breaks and all so they put her in hospital and she wa taken care of humanely. Soon after the US forces used superiror firepower to make all the iraq troops run away and completly leave the city...that city was evacuated of iraq military forces totally. Then a regualar civilian was stopped by ground troops and he new a doctor that was in that same hospital so he knew that there were americans in it that were injured before they were captured. 

So on goes the 'nghtvision' on the camcorder to make it seem like a midnight heroic rescue, and all they did was go up the stairs and bring her down!! that was it! yes that was it!!

So why do i believe him? Because he had no reason to lie anymore and he didnt lie about many things before that, and telling that story further confirmed that these 'heroic hollywood' stories dont just happen! If there was a serious struggle or gun fight then the iraqi troops would have killed everyone they can who i a prisoner. But it was just a media thing that simple minded people and inbreds would find very motivational and inspiring and also takes the attention away from the people that were still dying int he war!!

If you feel that i wa brainwashed, or that i have 'given in' to the iraq past government and thats why i am saying this then by all means do report this to whoever you want. Because i am patriotic and i do risk my life working overseas in hostile places just so you dont have to pay $5bucks a gallon for gas!!! I am confident in what i say and i am not stupid to believe anything the news tells me, since a good 0% of it is sugar-coated bull!!

----------


## Makaveli_786

The entire thing was made up, when i first heard it I thought what everybody thought, WOW what a hero..

A couple days later a headline flashes on "She was labelled a hero, tonite we reveal the truth about Jessica Lynch"

The show was full of statements from Washington spokesmen and her fellow soldiers, the whole **** thing was a big lie she didnt do half the **** they said she did they just found her unconcious next to a hummber and flew her ass out, its all a big scam, I didnt know things like this still happened, I hope Kerry runs a better government this is ridiculous.

----------


## dynamike

Yeah she didnt feel comfortable with it and told the truth what happened...and we never hear about it or her anymore...

----------


## skinjob

its a real insult to all the chaps (women included) that have given their lives - perhaps as real heros or more likely as ordinary professional soldiers - dying in the line of duty.

that anyone should manipulate the truth for any reason is dire. but the truth is we live in the information age and anyone who really thinks we can trust our media is naive in the extreme. all of our countries are guilty of having news that are centric to that particular; every country seems to portray itself at the heart of everything (whether or not that is true). all we can do is try to read between the lines. 

we always champion ourselves in the west of telling it how it is. yet in the UK we have the omnipresent D-Notice committee.
and why are images of dead soldiers in boxes or bags banned from tv screens in America when its okay to see saddams shout-up sons and pics of torture in the Iraqi prisons? I reckon thats a pretty serious suppression of freedom right there.

----------

